# الرب يحي الخطاة ويعالج سرطان الروح



## لي شربل (7 مارس 2009)

*من كتاب الصوم الأربعيني للأب متى المسكين ...
نجد طرق جديدة لعلاج الروح من سرطانات الخطية المؤدية للموت 
فهو يكتب في ها الموضوع ويقول ...
بدون توبة عن الخطية، وندم على حياة الاستهتار، وعودة القلب إلى مخافة الله؛ يتعذَّر استعلان معرفة المسيح وينحجب ظهوره الإلهي عن النفس! 
«وأنا لم أكن أعرفه لكن ليُظهَر لإسرائيل، لذلك جئت أعمِّد بالماء ... وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله» (يو 1: 34،31).

إذن، فكانت معمودية يوحنا بالماء للتوبة، ضرورة مطلقة حتى يُستعلن المسيح!

ولا تزال التوبة في كل حين وحتى هذه الساعة هي الطريق الوحيد الذي يوصِّلنا إلى التعرُّف على شخصية المسيح. فمن خلال ضغطة الحزن على الخطية والإحساس بالندم القاتل، نستكشف رحمة يسوع وقيمة دمه وقدرة لاهوته على الإقامة من الموت والهاوية!!

إذا لم نقف على خطر الخطية العاملة فينا ونحس في أعماقنا بسر الإثم، 
لن نقف يوماً على قيمة الدم الإلهي، ولن نحس أبداً بسر الفداء!! 
وإن كنا لا نفحص ضمائرنا ونلومها وننازع أنفسنا عن قبائح حياتنا الداخلية وندينها، ونكشف في أخطائنا وشهواتنا وعيوبنا ونجاساتنا حقيقة أنفسنا، 
فلن نشعر بأي حاجة إلى المسيح، ولن نجد ضرورة مُلحَّة للتعرُّف عليه، ويظل لاهوته مجرَّد موضوع للإيمان يزداد ويتناقص بمقدار البرهان الفكري، 
أما الدم المسفوك على الصليب فيبدو وكأنه بلا داعٍ، أو كأنه لازمة من لوازم قصة الصليب وحسب!!

ولكن يا لجلال الرب للقلب التائب!! ويا لقوة الدم للضمير الذي يئن من ثقل الخطية!!

حينما تبلغ النفس إلى حقيقة ذاتها بعد أن تكون قد واجهت خطيئتها بشجاعة وصمود دون تهرُّب
 أو اعتذار أو عطف كاذب؛ فحينئذ لا ترى مفرّاً من السقوط تحت خشبة الصليب!!
 ولا تعود ترى في يسوع موضوعاً فكرياً للإيمان، بل حقيقة حياة من الموت وخلاص من الهاوية.

+ «مَنْ آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا» (يو 11: 25)!!

+ «مَنْ آمن واعتمد خَلَصَ» (مر 16: 16)!!

سؤال: وماذا يحتاج الإنسان الخاطئ لكي يقبل الإيمان بالمسيح، فيقبل الحياة والخلاص؟

الجواب: لا شيء!! فقط لا يُعاند الصوت الداخلي، ولا يقاوم الدعوة!!

+ «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات (بالخطية) صوت ابن الله، والسامعون يَحْيَوْن» (يو 5: 25)!!

بداية سيرة الخاطئ مع الله، كبداية ميت في القبر.

ليس عليه واجبات، لأن ليس له حقوق في شيء! 
«ليس في الموت مَنْ يذكرك، ولا في الجحيم مَنْ يعترف لكَ» (مز 6: 5 السبعينية).

إن الخاطئ الذي غرَّته الخطية وقتلته يبدو وكأنه بلا نفس، بلا قوَّة على العمل،
 بلا حركة في الروح، بلا أُذن للسمع؛ من أجل هذا جاء ابن الله، كلمة الله الحيَّة،
 وأرسل صوته بالإنجيل ليزرع بكلمته أُذناً جديدة في النفس الميتة لتسمع الإيمان وتعيه. 
وحين يسمع الخاطئ صوت ابن الله، يحيا ويقوم من بين الأموات!!

الخاطئ إنسان في عُرف الروح ميت! ولكن لا توجد خليقة مُدلَّلة ومحبوبة لدى الله قط مثل الميت المنتن بالخطية! 
فقد كان معروفاً عن المسيح أنه: «مُحبٌّ للعشَّارين والخطاة» (مت 11: 19)!!

فكل خليقة في الوجود، إنْ في السماء أو على الأرض، عليها أن تتحرَّك وتجهد وتثابر لتحيا؛ إلا الخاطئ، فلا يُطالَب من الله أن يتحرك إلى شيء أو يجهد من أجل شيء أو يثابر على شيء،
 إلا أن يقبل فقط صوت الله الحنون ولا يرفض دعوة حبه! «والسامعون يحيون»!!

صوت الله قوَّة ليست محيية فقط بل وجاذبة أيضاً، تستطيع أن تجذب النفس من أعماق الموت والهاوية وتقيمها من قبر الشهوات وتفكها وتدفعها. 
هذه الأمور يستحيل على النفس أن تؤدِّيها من ذاتها، بل ويستحيل عليها حتى أن تتشارك فيها ولا بشيء من الجهد، ولكنها مُطالَبة فقط أن لا ترفضها.

+ «لا يقدر أحد أن يُقبـِل إليَّ إن لم يجتذبه الآب» (يو 6: 44).

+ «... ومَنْ يُقبـِل إليَّ لا أُخرجه خارجاً» (يو 6: 37).

وفي اللحظة التي يتقبَّل فيها الخاطئ صوت الله تنـزرع في نفسه الميتة أُذن روحية:
 «يُوقِظ كل صباح، يُوقِظ لي أُذناً لأسمع كالمتعلِّمين. السيِّد الرب فتح لي أُذناً وأنا لم أُعاند، إلى الوراء لم أرتد» (إش 50: 5،4).

وحينما تتفاعل الأُذن الروحية مع هذا الصوت بنجاح، فالروح ينسكب في النفس خالقاً قلباً جديداً روحيّاً للإنسان من صُنْع الله، 
يبدأ في الحال ينبض بالإيمان والولاء للذي فداه من الموت وخلَّصه. وحينئذ يأخذ الإنسان قوَّة على التحرُّك نحو الله والاجتهاد لإرضائه والمثابرة على حبه.

هنا تبدأ سيرة جديدة للخاطي تجاه الله الذي دعاه، واجتذبه من موت الخطية وفداه، وطهَّره من نجاساته وأحياه بـدم يسوع المسيح وقوة قيامته من بين الأموات. هنا يصبح الخاطئ مُطالباً - بعد أن ذاق ذلة الموت وتذوَّق مجد الحياة - 
أن لا يعود يسير بقدميه في طريق الموت! وأن يبغض الطرق الخادعة المؤدية إلى الهلاك! ويبغض الإثم!

وبقدر ما طهَّره الله - ببرِّ يسوع المسيح - من نجاسات الخطية القاتلة، أصبح مُطالباً أن يسعى في أثر القداسة للحياة مع الله بقوة الله: «نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم، كونوا أنتم أيضاً قديسين» (1بط 1: 15)!!

بل وأصبح من صميم سيرة الخاطئ المطهَّر بالدم الإلهي أن يُسرَّ ويفرح ويُخبر بفضل الذي دعاه من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب (1بط 2: 9)!!

فإن كانت بغضة الخطية القاتلة هي من صميم فعل الندامة والتوبة، فالفرح ببرِّ المسيح وفعل دمه الماحي للذنوب والخطايا؛ هو نور التوبة وبهجتها، الذي يحفظ الخاطئ من النظر إلى الوراء ويؤمِّنه ضد رُعبة الموت الوهمية.

وهكذا يصبح الخاطئ - بعد أن يحصل على قوَّة التوبة بفرح برِّ المسيح - 
قادراً أن ينطلق بـاستمرار مـن تعقُّب الظلمة له ومخاوفها، 
ويواجه نور الحاضر ورجاء المستقبل: «الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته» (كو 1: 13)، 
ويصارع ضد شرور هذا الزمان بلا خوف، مستتراً في المسيح ومتشبثاً بدعوته حسب إرادته وبقوة دمه: 
«الذي بذل نفسه لأجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب إرادة الله وأبينا» (غل 1: 4).

الخاطئ يسعى بتوبته لميراث الملكوت، ولا يملك إلا قوَّة الدعوة التي حظي بها، 
كبرهان اختيار ونعمة، تحوي في داخلها سر الدم الإلهي القادر أن يغسل ويطهِّر ويقدِّس إلى التمام، وحتى النهاية، بدون نقص أو عجز أو ملل من جهة الله!!

ولكن كل خطية يقترفها الإنسان بعد ذلك عن وعي وإرادة ويكرِّرها بعدم مخافة وبلا ندم وتوبة، 
قادرة أن تصيب الأُذن الروحية بالصمم، والقلب الجديد بالتلف؛
 فلا يعود صوت الله يُسمَع بقوته المغذية، ولا يعود القلب ينبض بالإيمان الحي،
 ولا تعود النفس قادرة على التحرُّك أو الاجتهاد أو المثابرة كما ينبغي. وحينئذ تدبُّ في النفس شيخوخة روحية مبكِّرة تُنذر بالخوف والخطر!! 
«وإن ارتد لا تُسرُّ به نفسي» (عب 10: 38).

كلمة الله تُحيي لا مرَّة واحدة، بل تُحيي مرات ومرات لا تُحصَى وبلا عدد، وصوت الله قوَّة لا تقيم من الموت فقط بل تقيم من الهاوية، 
ولكن لابد أن يعرف الإنسان من أين سقط؟! ولابد أن يحصر خطيته، ولابد أن يتوب عنها باكياً نادماً في التراب حتى ولو كان ملكاً!! 
ولابد أن يطرح نفسه تحت توبيخ كلمة الله وانتهارها مهما كان عظيماً، كمريض مدنف على الموت يُسلِّم جسده لسلاح طبيب جرَّاح.

فالخطية سرطان الروح إذا استؤصلت مبكِّراً تنجو النفس، 
وإذا استُهين بها توغلت واستشرت وخرَّبت؛ فهي لا تعيش إلا ليموت الإنسان!
 «فاذكُرْ من أين سقطتَ وتُب، واعمل الأعمال الأُولى، وإلا فإني آتيك عـن قريب وأُزحزح منارتـك مـن مكانها إن لم تَتُبْ» (رؤ 2: 5).
الله قادر أن يحي قلوبنا ويشفي سرطانات حياتنا الروحية بقوة شفاء كلمتة 
وحبه الدائم لنا .
الله معنا ويباركنا .*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

_راااااااااااااائع الرب يبارككم
حقا
موضوع جميل ومفيد جدااا​_


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا يا مورا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا لي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 مارس 2009)

*



كلمة الله تُحيي لا مرَّة واحدة، بل تُحيي مرات ومرات لا تُحصَى وبلا عدد، وصوت الله قوَّة لا تقيم من الموت فقط بل تقيم من الهاوية، 
ولكن لابد أن يعرف الإنسان من أين سقط؟! ولابد أن يحصر خطيته، ولابد أن يتوب عنها باكياً نادماً في التراب حتى ولو كان ملكاً!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**دااموضوع ولازلزال *
*مرسي  عالاختيار الجميل *
*محبة المسيح ترعاكـــــــــ*
​


----------



## happy angel (31 مارس 2009)




----------



## girgis2 (7 أبريل 2009)

*كل مواضيعك أخت لي عميقة و في الصميم*

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*

*ويزيدك نعمة و بركة و حكمة*

*و تفيدينا كمان و كمان*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كتيير لي شربل
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أبريل 2009)




----------



## المجدلية (9 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يباركك ويزيدك كمان وكمان اختي العزيزة والحبيبة ، ربنا معك


----------

